# Best Handlebars with SRAM Shifters



## Steve-O

Now that SRAM has been out for a while I would be curious to get peoples feedback about which handlebars work best with SRAM shifters. Here is my dream handlebar.



Aprox. 80mm reach / 130mm drop
Smooth transition from tops to hoods
Rounded drops (not that much a fan of anatomical bars)
Long enough flat length at the end of the bars to rest in during long descents.

I have tried several bars and here is my feedback:

*Ritchey Classic 26.0* - always loved the shape of the bars but had to slide the shifters up the ramp of the bar quite a bit to get closer to a smooth transition from the tops to the hoods. This put the shift levers a little too close to the bends in the bar thus not allowing much lever pull.

*Easton Equipe 26.0* - Similar classic shape as the Ritchey Classics but more rounded on the ramped portion to the tops. Downside was the 2 bolt requirement which left me surfing eBay trying to find a two bolt stem. 31.8 is spendy and a bit hard to find.

*Bontrager Select VR* - I have tried both the standard and the ladies version of the bar. Very flat transition from hoods to tops BUT the bend is a bit severe. The arc of the bar is tighter then the shifters causing them not to fit as cleanly as possible. 


Lots of people seem to like the Pro Vibe Handlebars. What other products people have used that work well with SRAM shifters. Have you found your dream handlebar? What is it?


----------



## cartmaniac

I have 3T Rotundo Team with my SRAM Red.
http://www.thenew3t.com/details.aspx?i=Dropbars&p=rotundo&d=TEAM

I like it a lot. The bend at the hoods is tight, so you can find tune lever/hood angle with small movements. Great transition, plenty of room between the lever and bends. I find it very comfortable and super stiff. And crazy light. You can get the Pro version (aluminum) and save a ton of money.

I got the 42 cm size. Compared with the Ritchey WCS classic bars on my other bike in the same 42 C-C size, the 3T is a bit undersized. When I measure them side-by-side, apples-to-apples, the Rotundo is about 1 cm narrower. This is compounded by the fact that the horizontal bend from the tops to the side is not quite as squared off on the Rotundo. This means makes the position in the tops slightly narrower. Thus, I would order up a size if I was buying again.

Second, the curvature of the drops is a bit tighter compared to the Ritchey.

So, you can't go wrong with Ritchey classic round, and check out the 3T.


----------



## RC28

Well...going for a 130 drop in classic round shape is going to point you towards shallow drop bars. Seeing your experience with the Ritcheys makes me think that this is not the route you might want to go. However, the Pro Vibes actually fit the bill because of the way they shape the drop. I think those are the ones that would more than likely work for you.

A couple of months ago you could find them for about $80 (the aluminum ones) at Excel and the like, but they went up to $100 overnight for no particular reason...I just looked and they have them on "closeout" for $98.88 ...closeout, yeah right!


----------



## STARNUT

I'm going to give a +1 to cartmaniac and also all any Zipp round bar. 3T Rotundo Team is currently one of the better values out there at $275 and ~200 grams.

Also, he's correct about the Ritchey bar, bueno with Sram Red as well. However........... they stopped making them in the Classic in carbon.

Also....... I'll add any Deda _Italian_ round bar. The Belgian drop is friggin' huge....... I guess if you have big hands it'd be ok. Be ready to pay for Deda carbon.....


Starnut


----------



## capt_phun

I am going to try the FSA Omega Compact bars, 80 reach, 125 drop. They give a flat transition to the hoods. 
Like you I have been using ritchey classic & I love the extra length of the drop section but like you said it is hard to get a flat transition to the hoods without ramping the drop angle.

I used to used a salsa bar that had a flate transition but the drops were anatomic & I'm not a fan of anatomic bars so hopefully the FSA compact bars will be nice. My buddy loves & raves about them & for $35 from Jenson its worth a shot.


----------



## jobster

+1 on the FSA Omega. I have that on my 'cross bike with SRAM Rival. 

On my road bike, I have SRAM Red mounted on FSA K-Force compact bars. These are basically the full carbon version of the Omega (or the Omega is the alloy version of the K-Force.) They have a 125mm drop, 78mm reach, smooth transition to the hoods, rounded drops (I don't like the anatomical hooks either) and a long length at the ends-- all the things you described. Of all the componenets I have on my bike, these bars are my favorite piece.


----------



## capt_phun

jobster said:


> +1 on the FSA Omega. I have that on my 'cross bike with SRAM Rival.
> 
> On my road bike, I have SRAM Red mounted on FSA K-Force compact bars. These are basically the full carbon version of the Omega (or the Omega is the alloy version of the K-Force.) They have a 125mm drop, 78mm reach, smooth transition to the hoods, rounded drops (I don't like the anatomical hooks either) and a long length at the ends-- all the things you described. Of all the componenets I have on my bike, these bars are my favorite piece.


nice write-up, now I'm even more excited for Brown Santa to get here tomorrow with my bars :thumbsup:


----------



## fishtaco

Has anyone tried the FSA K-wing with SRAM Rival?


----------



## Mark H

I have K-wings with Red and love it.


----------



## Professor funk

Mark H said:


> I have K-wings with Red and love it.


So have I, and so do I - great combination. :thumbsup: 

The transition to the hoods can be made seamless, and the extra length of the anatomical drop eliminates "hot spots". I also had previously preferred rounded drops, because the straight anatomicals I'd tried in the past had too short a drop, and weren't as comfortable. Now I'm sold on the K Wings. YMMV of course.


----------



## lalahsghost

I've been holding out for a while to post, but thought I'd finally contribute.

Ritchey WCS Logic Handlebars. I like 'em, but didn't like the look of them for the first couple months... Nice transition too.


----------



## zigurate

capt_phun said:


> I am going to try the FSA Omega Compact bars, 80 reach, 125 drop. They give a flat transition to the hoods.
> Like you I have been using ritchey classic & I love the extra length of the drop section but like you said it is hard to get a flat transition to the hoods without ramping the drop angle.
> 
> I used to used a salsa bar that had a flate transition but the drops were anatomic & I'm not a fan of anatomic bars so hopefully the FSA compact bars will be nice. My buddy loves & raves about them & for $35 from Jenson its worth a shot.


I've never tried one of those (heard some things about it) but since it's cheap I may give it a try.


----------



## MarkZeus

I'm going with Easton EC90 SLX with 75MM reach and 130 drop with my CAAD9 build on it's way. Hopefully this is a wise decision for me. My S6 Sram force, has the FSA K-Force carbon with 80mm reach and 130 Drop. Something about it not used to a shallower drop even though I'm a short guy at 5'5" but longer arms.


----------



## mimason

I use the 3T Ergosum LTD. Straight transition and nice curved drops. I am not an anatomical shape fan. Also, use the 3T stem... looks great matching stem and bar.


----------

